# My sealed 12" nearfield measurements.



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Bored, thought I'd share some nearfield measurements of my 12" sealed sub
~2.0Ft^3 enclosure with about 3/4lb acousta-stuff
Rythmik Direcservo (Rythmik Ds12tc driver w/ 350watt amp)

Here is a shot of how I took my measurements.








Results are below








Red 28hz Setting
Green 20hz Setting
Blue 14hz Setting
All tests were done in High Damping mode.
My findings were about what I would've expected, nothing shocking here. X-over still set to 80hz on AVR for these tests.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

More measurements to come friday. I've since removed ~ 1/4th pound of fill and things sound a heckuvalot better than they did when I took the above measurements. I take back my previous non-shocked comments from the previous post. I've looked around at other typical numbers from sealed subs and most of them roll off a lot faster than my little 12"er.


----------

